# Requiem for a dream



## !ß[email protected]!M (Aug 29, 2010)

i learned that the theme song of that film is composed by richard wagner. According there: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Did_mozart_compose_requiem_for_a_dream ... but i couldn't find any record of original version. is there anyone who has it???


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm afraid you have been misled. 'Requiem for a Dream' is by pop composer Clint Mansell and has nothing to do with classical music at all.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It pays to quickly check things like this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Requiem_for_a_Dream_(soundtrack)
No Wagner indeed.


----------

